# Ghee turned out dark brown



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

What happened? my ghee is very dark brown, instead of the usual bright yellowish orange... Any ideas, temp. too high? (med. heat) it tastes ok, but sure doesn't look pretty.


----------

